# 7130 JD standard



## Dewayne (Aug 29, 2020)

i have an alternator light coming on about 30 seconds after start up. I have a new battery and I have had the alternator checked, serpentine is working properly, any ideas what I can next? Thx


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to Tractor Forum
I suggest to check alt output with a voltmeter while tractor engine is running. It's possible alternator exciter wire has a loose/bad connection.


----------

